# Anilam Spirit Manual??



## widmayer (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone got a manual in .pdf for a anilam Spirit DRO??


----------



## Piscator (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello!

Any luck finding a manual? I've got the same model, and I'm looking.

v/r,

Rick


----------



## rebush (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought a mill with a Anilam on it. Not the Spirit. Found the manual online and downloaded it. Just Googled Anilam and the model. Hope this helps. Roger


----------



## gnihcraes (Dec 27, 2016)

Revive an old thread.  Anyone ever find a manual for this Anilam Spirit 2 axis DRO?

They list many older models manuals on the websites, but this one is not.

Thanks!


----------



## jrizzo (Aug 24, 2020)

I contacted tech support at Acu-Rite and was provided with this Anilam Spirit manual.


----------

